# "Installation Aborted"



## 49907 (Dec 24, 2011)

Could someone please maybe assist me on a problem I am having. I tried to flash a kernel a but ago and I got an "installation aborted" error and so I figured that maybe something was wrong with the link ar file so I went on and flashed a diff kernel. I just downloaded the new CodeName and tried to flash it and I got the same error as before. I made multiple attempts. I wiped and reset and even formatted but nothing helped. I have flashed lots of things up till today and this is the first time I have seen this happen. Could someone please help me figure it out, I am dying to try the new CodeName ROM?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you verified the md5 on these files? If not, do this. I bet you have corrupted files.


----------



## 49907 (Dec 24, 2011)

I got it from the CodeName page.....How do I verify the md5?


----------



## 49907 (Dec 24, 2011)

I checked the md5 and it matches up. What could be wrong?


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Download rom manager if you don't already have it and hit flash clockwork recovery and let it do its thing. (I know you already have it)

When it works, please hit the thanks button! This is a very common issue. Recoveries are screwie right now, if it happens just do what I said and all will be well.


----------



## anon. (Aug 7, 2011)

_HELP ?! ~> HAVING SAME ISSUE ! FRRRRUSTRATED ..... _








~~>> >> >> >> >> >> >> >>
*Finding update package...*
*Opening update package...*
*Installing update...*
*assert failed:getprop("ro.product.device") == "toro" || getprop("ro.build.product") == "toro"*

*E: Error in /sdcard/CodenameDroid-(MOD)-1.3.0-GN-CDMA.zip *
*(Status 7)*



brandonkane said:


> I checked the md5 and it matches up. What could be wrong?


----------



## Wool02 (Jul 16, 2011)

As stated above, try a different recovery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

If you using the touch recovery from koush, you need to update it.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

lol guys you just like skip my post...???


----------



## anon. (Aug 7, 2011)

Def NOT, just typing at the sane time would be my guess ?



cvbcbcmv said:


> lol guys you just like skip my post...???


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> lol guys you just like skip my post...???


you said to use ROM Manager, if they want to continue to use the touch recovery if that is what they are using, then they need to download the updated version from the clockwork website. or pay the $2 to be able to update touch recovery through the app.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

antykitheorist said:


> Def NOT, just typing at the sane time would be my guess ?


typing a quick mesage for 15 minutes?


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> you said to use ROM Manager, if they want to continue to use the touch recovery if that is what they are using, then they need to download the updated version from the clockwork website. or pay the $2 to be able to update touch recovery through the app.


Well, they might need to flash back and use that momentarily, then go back to touch.


----------



## anon. (Aug 7, 2011)

Whooa, killer kat, this arnt me ferst roh-deo ... twas just a guess, plus I was crazily mult-I-taxin' as useral ...def nuttin to bust my balls over, ehh ?! lmao ....

Thanks for the suggestion ... <edit> hallajewlllah, that simple sh*t werked ... but I aint ne'er had that happen wif Touch CWM ... til nah anyways.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

antykitheorist said:


> Whooa, killer kat, this arnt me ferst roh-deo ... twas just a guess, plus I was crazily mult-I-taxin' as useral ...def nuttin to bust my balls over, ehh ?! lmao ....
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion ... <edit> hallajewlllah, that simple sh*t werked ... but I aint ne'er had that happen wif Touch CWM ... til nah anyways.


you make me cringe >.<


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> If you using the touch recovery from koush, you need to update it.


I just flashed a new kernel a few days ago and haven't updated touch recovery once. Why would the old one suddenly stop working?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

antykitheorist said:


> Whooa, killer kat, this arnt me ferst roh-deo ... twas just a guess, plus I was crazily mult-I-taxin' as useral ...def nuttin to bust my balls over, ehh ?! lmao ....
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion ... <edit> hallajewlllah, that simple sh*t werked ... but I aint ne'er had that happen wif Touch CWM ... til nah anyways.


What language is this?


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> What language is this?


l33th1ck.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Barf said:


> I just flashed a new kernel a few days ago and haven't updated touch recovery once. Why would the old one suddenly stop working?


It wouldnt. But the first version Koush put out didnt work correctly when installing ROMs.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> It wouldnt. But the first version Koush put out didnt work correctly when installing ROMs.


Ah. I got the one unstableapps posted here. Is it any different?


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Barf said:


> Ah. I got the one unstableapps posted here. Is it any different?


Yup, different layout.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Yup, different layout.


Cool, thanks. I'll check it out.


----------

